# Searching for 10" vinyl releases



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I am curious about the 10" vinyl release format in doing my research. I know that a bunch of Blue Notes were pressed that a ways but curious to see if any classical music managed to hit that format.

Plus it seems to be a lot easier to store?


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

Any? Thousands. (including my avatar).

Most secondhand stores reject them no because they're not collectable (though I believe their day will come), and most now wont be in circulation - they'll be in landfills.

Usually if you see them at all they're hidden half-shamefully under a table at the end of the vinyl row, probably next to the 78s.

It must me noted though that in my experience at least the sound quality on 10" vinyl was inferior to their 12" counterparts. I have my suspicions why this might be, but will leave it to one of the local audiophiles to chime in first.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

.








I like the 10" format very much. Have a little under a hundred of them, all classical bar maybe 10 or so. (Some current hip indiebands release their work on 10 inchers)

I haven't noticed much of the difference in soundquality that Simon mentioned . It might have something to do with the fact that 10" records are monophonic, so ideally one uses a proper monosystem to get the best out of them.

My advice for your vinyljourney would be to make a monthly route past every thriftstore in your town/area and buy anything with Decca, Philips minigroove and DGG on it.
They usually go for one euro, dollar, pound and often even less.

Enjoy !!

Just played the Dinu Lipatti, Bach partita and the soundquality isn't very good indeed. It is a very old one on Columbia. It might be that it is made without the modern equalization. My other ones are more modern and sound just fine.
Perhaps Bigshot knows more about this...?


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

Ooo..I spy a Johanna Martzy!

Part of my sound quality problems with 10" (including those that come from the same sellers as well-kept clear sounding 12") has to do I suspect with so many being released without an inner sleve - which might have made no difference at the time of release - but after fifty years of rubbing against the cardboard has left the grooves full of microfine shavings.


----------

